

Clear.app Free for 24hrs - noinput
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/id493136154?mt=8

======
xxdesmus
I appreciate free (huzzah!), but for overall functionality...meh. It's all
form, and no functionality for a to-do app. I'd stick with Wunderlist or
Remember the Milk for day to day use.

------
Ethan_Mick
This is for people who bought Clear+ and should switch to Clear, as outlined
in their letter[0]. It's an interesting issue, what's the best solution for
the current predicament. At what point do you ask users for more money, vs
continuing to give your other users free updates?

I feel like App Stores in particular have made us (users) feel too entitled.

0 -
[http://realmacsoftware.com/clear/letter](http://realmacsoftware.com/clear/letter)

[Edited, grammar]

------
jareds
I’ll stick with Todo.txt. The iOS app works well enough and it’s nice to be
able to access my lists on all my computers since I store the files in
Dropbox. The only annoying part was figuring out a way to set recurring tasks.
Remind and a cron job running on my Raspberry Pi have solved that though.

------
wf
This looks great! I'm a little jealous because I started making a list app
that I eventually got bored with that had very similar functionality, in 2012.
Definitely downloading this though and giving it a trial run!

------
duncans
I'd heard about the app being very gesture-centric, but having to do a pinch
to navigate up the hierarchy is a bit tedious; means you can't operate one-
handed.

~~~
taylorlapeyre
To navigate up, just do a long pull down from the top of the screen.

------
urmish
Why was this posted on HN? A lot of apps go free every week.

~~~
danpalmer
It's because of the reason Clear went free, the developers wrote an open
letter to users about it:
[http://realmacsoftware.com/clear/letter](http://realmacsoftware.com/clear/letter)

------
jedanbik
What a gorgeous app!

------
thepumpkin1979
Not free for Mac though.

